# Get Bit Outdoors - Veteran's Day Sale - Save $50 - Free shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We cannot say enough to express our gratitude to those who have Served and are Serving this Great Country. *

*We are happy to pass along great savings in Celebration of those who make our Country Great! 

*Save $50 on your entire order of Blanks, Guides, Handles, Reel Seats, Grips, Thread, etc.. 
--Building your own custom rod is easier and more affordable than you think!

Click Here for Full Savings Details.*
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...f0fb3&preview=true&m=1118462936687&id=preview

Have an Awesome Weekend!


----------

